# Working in Cape Town w Criminal Record



## Hanlb (May 1, 2011)

Hello my boyfriend and I are thinking of moving from Australia to Cape town next year in Jan - my BF is wanting to finish the last semester of his masters and I am hoping to find work - I have a diploma in early childhood education and care, but happy to find office work too. 

My problem is that I have a criminal record for a drink driving offense back in 2006 ( young and stupid mistake). I would love any information on my chances of working there and what path should I take to make sure I have an opportunity to do so. 

Also, how hard is it to find a job in Cape Town?

Stressing a lot on this issue.

Thanks


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Hanlb said:


> Hello my boyfriend and I are thinking of moving from Australia to Cape town next year in Jan - my BF is wanting to finish the last semester of his masters and I am hoping to find work - I have a diploma in early childhood education and care, but happy to find office work too.
> 
> My problem is that I have a criminal record for a drink driving offense back in 2006 ( young and stupid mistake). I would love any information on my chances of working there and what path should I take to make sure I have an opportunity to do so.
> 
> ...


I noticed you posted the same on the American forum. I can only agree with what the replies on that forum were.


Finding a job can be very difficult in SA.... unemployment is a huge problem globally.


----------



## Lotus1979 (Apr 23, 2011)

Johanna said:


> I noticed you posted the same on the American forum. I can only agree with what the replies on that forum were.
> 
> 
> Finding a job can be very difficult in SA.... unemployment is a huge problem globally.


With the right visa, finding a job if you have a skill set is probably easier in S.A than most places. Big skills shortage here in most areas.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

I did a google search and this is what I came accros:

South Africa Visitor Visa | Travel / Tourist Visas
South Africa is a fantastic place to visit, as well as live and work, ... In addition, like a standard visit visa for South Africa, applicants must not have a criminal record.

You may find the following government website interesting:
http://www.home-affairs.gov.za/


----------



## Lotus1979 (Apr 23, 2011)

Johanna said:


> I did a google search and this is what I came accros:
> 
> South Africa Visitor Visa | Travel / Tourist Visas
> *South Africa is a fantastic place to visit, as well as live and work,* ... In addition, like a standard visit visa for South Africa, applicants must not have a criminal record.
> ...


Geniunly shocked to see those words come from your fingers. You seem to hate the place. SNIP


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Lotus1979 said:


> Geniunly shocked to see those words come from your fingers. You seem to hate the place. SNIP


My "fingers" copied and pasted what was to be found on Google and *no* I do not hate the place. 


Rooster and all your different names , you have broken so many rules, time to say goodbye?


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Johanna said:


> My "fingers" copied and pasted what was to be found on Google and *no* I do not hate the place.
> 
> 
> Rooster and all your different names , you have broken so many rules, time to say goodbye?


As a matter of interest, what rules has he broken? Where are these rule?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Zimtony said:


> As a matter of interest, what rules has he broken? Where are these rule?


The webmaster posted these rules ( long ago )
I copied and pasted them to the SA forum today:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/so...ts-living-south-africa/77435-forum-rules.html


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Zimtony said:


> As a matter of interest, what rules has he broken? Where are these rule?


Rule 9


On more than one occasion!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Johanna said:


> Rule 9
> 
> 
> On more than one occasion!


and 1 & 5!!!


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Johanna said:


> The webmaster posted these rules ( long ago )
> I copied and pasted them to the SA forum today:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/so...ts-living-south-africa/77435-forum-rules.html


Just seen them - thanks!:clap2:


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn!!I'm not old enough!! see you have to be 18.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Daxk said:


> Damn!!I'm not old enough!! see you have to be 18.


 Immediate ban then! You old liar, you keep on telling us that you lived here for more than 50 years...... memory lapses?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Johanna said:


> Immediate ban then! You old liar, you keep on telling us that you lived here for more than 50 years...... memory lapses?


No, No, I feel like an 18 year old, but the wife says no, I think round about 30 but the body disagrees.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Daxk said:


> No, No, I feel like an 18 year old, but the wife says no, I think round about 30 but the body disagrees.


You are only as "old" as the person you are "feeling"...


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Daxk said:


> No, No, I feel like an 18 year old, but the wife says no, I think round about 30 but the body disagrees.


I feel like an 18 year old - but the wife won't let me have one!!!


----------



## mano1438 (Mar 13, 2010)

*Criminal Record*

Don't stress about the issue,driving under the influence was a minor meaner back in the days, although now days it is taken more seriously.

I also had a criminal record for the same thing in South Africa but they also consider the age you had when it happened and the case has been cancelled,mainly it has not re-occurred, as far as I know i do not have a criminal record any further.

You have not killed,raped or robbed anyone, so no worries for you, you can go to South Africa with your head held high!!

Good luck!!!....South Africa is a lovely country and if I am not back yet it is because I want to return with my citizenship which now they seem to be reluctant to give me back,it seems that promises made by previous governments are not being kept.

Enjoy South Africa!!



Hanlb said:


> Hello my boyfriend and I are thinking of moving from Australia to Cape town next year in Jan - my BF is wanting to finish the last semester of his masters and I am hoping to find work - I have a diploma in early childhood education and care, but happy to find office work too.
> 
> My problem is that I have a criminal record for a drink driving offense back in 2006 ( young and stupid mistake). I would love any information on my chances of working there and what path should I take to make sure I have an opportunity to do so.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hanlb (May 1, 2011)

Thank you for all your info. I am a trained child care worker with a diploma in early childhood education.. What are the child care jobs like over there and where is a good place to look for jobs - of any kind. 

I am interested and have experience in the following - child care, nannying, modeling, receptionist. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------

